

Ask HN: Which analytics solution do you recommend?  - karthikm

Am trying to decide the analytics solution (client side) I should use for my startup thats about to be launched. A bunch of options seem to be available - Clicky, Mixpanel, Crazyegg, Google Analytics, Chartbeat, reinvigorate.net.<p>Which one would you recommend and why? Should I use just one solution or a combination? Any other solution(s) I should consider?<p>Can you also recommend best practices for a key-value store based server side analytics platform?
======
revorad
I highly recommend Avinash Kaushik's blog - <http://www.kaushik.net/avinash/>
and mixergy interview - <http://mixergy.com/analytics-avinash-kaushik-
interview/>.

A key point he made in his interview was that tools should just be 10% of the
cost of your analytics, the people should be 90%. He might help you make a
more informed decision.

------
herewego
Google Analytics, Quantcast, and Chartbeat are a good start.

Google Analytics gives you the ability to slice and dice your visitors.
Quantcast gives you demographics. And Chartbeat gives you real-time tracking
with historical playback.

Between the three of them, you can discern almost any information you'd want
to know about your visitors short of business logic tracking.

------
Luecke
Observer offers real time analytics as well as the most important parts of the
any analytics solution.

<http://observerapp.com/>

That's what I use for my sites now

